# CALLING ALL CHICKEN VETS (Even if you aren't a vet)!!!!!



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

My BO hen has been sitting in the same spot in the barn for a few days now and only moves around a little. I mean, she still moves around, but shes not out walking with the flock. Her feathers are looking a little ruffled and her comb is paler than normal (she always had a pale comb from when she was a pullet. Her poop is runny and green with white castings. She is also not laying. She is very dear to my family and I and don't want to lose her! Could she have Mareks? What should I give her? Please help!!!


----------



## TardyFlakes (May 29, 2021)

Have you checked her for lice and mites?
Is she broody?
Do you have confirmed Merek's in your flock?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not Mareks. Not broody. Checking for mites is a good suggestion.

How old is the bird?
When did it last lay? 
It's in trouble and it may be too late to pull it back. You need to do a good exam, check for hot spots, bug, any abnormal swelling especially in the abdomen.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

What she said; a hot bath might help move some things along, but first take a deep breath, commit to nursing her, make a thorough exam and let us know what you find.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Start with the basics. As mentioned, inspect her closely for lice/mites, especially around the vent area. Worm her with Valbazen liquid cattle/sheep wormer or Safeguard liquid goat wormer. 
When was the last time she laid an egg?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Start with the basics. As mentioned, inspect her closely for lice/mites, especially around the vent area. Worm her with Valbazen liquid cattle/sheep wormer or Safeguard liquid goat wormer.
> When was the last time she laid an egg?


For the Valbazen, do you go by the sheep dosage, or do you further break it down to a smaller amount per weight for the chickens?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> For the Valbazen, do you go by the sheep dosage, or do you further break it down to a smaller amount per weight for the chickens?


Break it down by weight, sometimes there are instructions for using it in poultry waterers.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Valbazen is given orally using a syringe without a needle. Dosage is 0.08ml per pound or 1/2ml for a 5-6 pound chicken.
Then repeat dosing in 10-14 days.
Pull the wattles down and the hens mouth will open. Quickly squirt the pre-loaded syringe in the hens mouth and immediately release the wattles at the same time so the hen can swallow the liquid. If you dont release the wattles immediately, she could aspirate. If she shakes her head, hang on and she'll tire.
I prefer not to add wormers to waterers, containers etc...you dont know if a bird will drink it or drink enough of the treated water to be effective, and sick wormy birds rarely drink or dont drink at all. Additionally some liquid wormers dont mix well in water at all. 
Valbazen is my go to wormer. It slowly kills worms over 3 or 4 days. No need to worry about toxic worm overload.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Valbazen is given orally using a syringe without a needle. Dosage is 0.08ml per pound or 1/2ml for a 5-6 pound chicken.
> Then repeat dosing in 10-14 days.
> Pull the wattles down and the hens mouth will open. Quickly squirt the pre-loaded syringe in the hens mouth and immediately release the wattles at the same time so the hen can swallow the liquid. If you dont release the wattles immediately, she could aspirate. If she shakes her head, hang on and she'll tire.
> I prefer not to add wormers to waterers, containers etc...you dont know if a bird will drink it or drink enough of the treated water to be effective, and sick wormy birds rarely drink or dont drink at all. Additionally some liquid wormers dont mix well in water at all.
> Valbazen is my go to wormer. It slowly kills worms over 3 or 4 days. No need to worry about toxic worm overload.


Excellent as always Dawg- thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is she on the older side?


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

One of my Ameracauna hens did this exact same thing, never moved from her standing spot, had a dirty back end, wasn’t laying eggs, and was acting all around weird. I’m not sure if you’re chicken has this problem but my hen was having trouble passing an egg, and when it finally came out it was very odd looking, it was only half shelled and very weirdly shaped, I never found anything that I could do rather than just let the bird ride it out, and sadly one of my other chickens, a Leghorn mix, didn’t make it through the laying of her stuck egg and died because of it, but don’t get too worried it could just be parasites or something much smaller.


----------

